# Old Fashioned Saddle bag



## crossy (9 Apr 2011)

I've just bought a Hercules 3 speed it has no rack. So if anyone has an old saddlebag that attatches to the saddle please let me know.


----------



## corshamjim (9 Apr 2011)

I noticed last time I was in Melksham Cycle Centre (was a while ago though) that there was an old-fashioned saddlebag for sale in there. Worth a look if you're down that way, or give them a call.

http://www.mcc-cycles.co.uk/contact.html

I can't remember how much it was, but doubtless a lot cheaper than Carradice.


----------



## crossy (10 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the reply I'll have a look at the weekend


----------

